# Funny 999 Calls



## tom (Jul 16, 2010)

i know this is police but Ambulance Control get the same thing 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHGkJ63hFI8[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEsaI-cS-kI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I got a call like this once, and that Metal Thud is a frying pan being smashed over the mailmans head


----------



## MrRevesz (Jul 28, 2010)

The 999 calls are brilliant. I enjoyed most the hedgehog w/ the pot noodle.


----------



## nomofica (Jul 29, 2010)

The last one is funny because it's fake.

However the 999 ones... If those are real, sure they're funny, but it's astounding how stupid people can be.


----------

